# Virus "Gen:Heur.Krypt.26" information?



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm trying to re-install Simply Accounting 2008 following a hard drive re-format I had to do to repair a successful Trojan virus attack last week and my anto virus software is detecting a virus called Gen:Heur.Krypt.26 shortly after the installation starts.

The virus is located in SA2008\simplyurl.exe as well as a couple other locations. The tech from Sage Software assures me that there are no viruses on their program CD and told me to turn off my security software for the installation and then turn it back on following the installation but I'm reluctant to do that for obvious reasons.

Prior to last weeks Trojan attack we ran Simply flawlessly from June '08 to last week. I'm on hold with our internet service provider right now and thought I'd submit this post while waiting.

Anyone out there have the same experience? Any suggestions?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

What anti virus software are you using?


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> What anti virus software are you using?


It's included in the Telus Security Services that I get as part of my internet, phone, fax service bundle. Antivirus, anti spyware, adblocker, privacy antifraud and parental controls. When I Googled the name of the virus my search returned several references to it associated with Simply Accounting.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its probably just a false positive unless you downloaded the accounting software from somewhere other than the dev themselves. 

I would uninstall that av suite, and use MSE instead. Its free, works very well and doesn't freak out over stupid things.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion SL, I'll check out MSE.

UPDATE:

Sage and Telus techs both told me to shut my anti-virus program down before re-installing Simply '08. The Telus tech told me to run a deep scan prior to opening Simply for the first time just in case...

So, I ran a deep scan before attempting to re-install Simply '08 and my system proved clean. I shut down the Telus anti-virus software and re-installed Simply Accounting 2008 (original factory ordered CD), and the installation went perfectly fine. Then I ran the virus scan and the same "Gen:Heur.Krypt.26" virus was located in SA2008\simplyurl.exe and deleted. ???

Anyway, whatever the deal with this so-called virus is Simply seems to be running normally without the deleted file. Anyone know what that simplyurl.exe file is supposed to do?


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

TDTD said:


> Thanks for the suggestion SL, I'll check out MSE.
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> ...


I just got rid of a handful of malware.
--Uninstall your accounting program.
Download malwarebytes and update it.

Download Microsoft Killer and update it.

Go into safe mode if you have Microsoft by pressing F8 after restart.

Do a full scan [in safe mode]using malwarebytes,reboot and then Microsoft Killer in safe mode as well..{Microsoft takes 3-4 hours}

Obviously get rid of the malware after each scan

Reboot and then back into safe mode.

Do a system restore from an earlier point last month.

reboot


-re-install your accounting program.

Hope that helps.


----------

